# Belize Trip



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Carribean full moon rising...
Up close and personal...
Cahal Pech(Mayan Ruin)...
Belize barrier reef star...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I like them all...Was the ray shot while he/she was in the water and you were wading ? Or was it an underwater shot? I think that the composition in #1 and #3 is excellent. Rich


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

richg99 said:


> I like them all...Was the ray shot while he/she was in the water and you were wading ? Or was it an underwater shot? I think that the composition in #1 and #3 is excellent. Rich


We were snorkeling in about 6-8 ft of water and I swam down and met him at the bottom. He thought I was feeding him and actually swam up onto my arm and camera...kinda cool. 
Thanks for the composition critique. All pics were from my Pentax Optio WP. I was impressed with its adaptability from wet to dry with no leakage, and the clarity I was able to get. Anything over 8-10ft and it didn't do so well, do to the lighting and exposure time needed.


----------



## RobF (Aug 7, 2007)

Great Pics, I use to go to belize years ago,Beautiful!!! What island did you stay on?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

RobF said:


> Great Pics, I use to go to belize years ago,Beautiful!!! What island did you stay on?


Thanks and Ambergris Caye...North of San Pedro about 4 miles. Might go to Caye Caulker next time though.


----------



## RobF (Aug 7, 2007)

Ambergris was nice, caye Caulker was much more primitive at that time. you might concider a night or 2 at the 5 sisters lodge in the jungle. It is on the river, great views, hiking etc.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

RobF said:


> Ambergris was nice, caye Caulker was much more primitive at that time. you might concider a night or 2 at the 5 sisters lodge in the jungle. It is on the river, great views, hiking etc.


Yep...exactly what my wife and I thought. I'd really love to do the 8hr float thru the caves, very refreshing. The jungle looked awesome and definitely more time needed there. I say Caulker cause thats similar to how I remember San Pedro in the 70's...much more laid back and no cars!


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh man Belize.......that is wonderful that is where hubby and I would love to go......thanks for sharing your pictures very nice.....


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice photos Monte! Looks like you had good weather. I like #3, it sorta sparks the imagination. I had to look at that ray for a while before I figured out what it was. That doesnt look like an underwater photo, most cool!


----------

